# So I traded my new bolt action for a.....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Building suspense here lol, an IHC M1 Garand.... It was the 2nd gun I ever shot.... Dad is wanting a model A so things he doesn't see as an heirloom are going away lol.....

Oh well, so long story short I traded my 6mm 700 for the m1, its a postage stamp IHC 1955 with LMR barrel, I don't have pics right now because it is currently being worked on, I redid the old stock (not correct or cartouched to begin with)....

I want to bed the action at some point and put on a scope mount at some point as well (going be a deer/bear rifle...) I saw the one on fulton armory, (http://www.fulton-armory.com/scopemountw1-inrings.aspx) anyone here used one?

I was thinking a 1x4 leupold hog hunter would do the trick, what says the hive? Already have a schuster gas plug on the way.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... I never shot one but my father killed a bunch of north Koreans and Chinese with one.????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would have to find the original picture, I can't tell if he's holding a M1 Grand in this picture... Can anyone tell what kind of rifle it is


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

He's got one, they're fun I'll tell ya that, this ones an older field grade, can't to shoot it again lol I'm gonna get it bedded and etc before I scope it, I hope its as accurate as I remember....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you got that gem Jeff. With a Garand, if you can see it you can shoot it.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Please dont mess with that IHC Garand. It is a perfect piece of history the way it is as IHC Garands arent exactly easy to find!

Good choice on the M1. I have one and need more!


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Its an IHC so its the rarest and probably the hardest to correct.... This one is uncorrectable anyways because you will never find its correct stock..... The IHC stocks had their serial numbers stamped into the stock, the stock on it now is not original as it is.....

Its number 3, and after today's shooting I remember why, type 1 diabetes is hell on eyes, 100 and 200 yards are fine, at 500 the target fades in and out with burm...... Not as fun as it was pre diabetes......

The first garand I ever had was a 42 Springfield I corrected, everything straight down to the lock bar sights and EMCF cartouched stock.... sold it to fund an H and R high power build, got diagnosed my freshman year of college, shot high power when I got back for the summer,eye problems started then and only got worse, sold it to buy a remington 700.....

I can dig the old war horse look, but the gun is useless if I can't get my eye problems straightened out, if I can't see at range through the sights and have fun then whats the point..... I'm never going to be the type of guy that buys a grand and shoots it everynow and then at 50 yards..... If I am going to do that might as well buy a mini 14.. Hopefully I don't step on anyone's toes.....


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Short,you bed them to tighten the action, as you open and close the trigger group the stock wears and the gun loosens up in the stock.... This one has bad lock up, not that it matter because I can't friggen see......

Fulton makes a match rifle with gi parts thats capable of 1 to 1.4 moa

http://www.fulton-armory.com/M1-Garand-Rifles.aspx


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

when I got diagnosed my sugar was 400, (spent the night being morally bankrupt) and I could not read a quiznos sign at 40 yards.... looked like green red letter running into each other......

If my sugar is above 200 and I don't have glasses, I am screwed lol......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 Jeff. Take care of the sugar. My dad has dealt with it for 40 years he's 89 now and minds his sugar like his life depended on it.


----------

